# installation of apps by packages or ports doesnt works



## blaw (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello

I know.. it's the same problem with the "no address record" message, i saw like 4 threads about it here in the forum but i cant deal with the problem

I installed FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386 (from dvd) in a Celeron 600mhz, 192mb Ram, 60 HD IDE.. after the installation I tried to check the connection, so i ping to check:


```
freebsd# ping -c 3 www.google.com
PING www.l.google.com (74.125.227.18): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 74.125.227.18: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=43.989 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.227.18: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=45.609 ms
64 bytes from 74.125.227.18: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=42.945 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 42.945/44.181/45.609/1.096 ms

freebsd# ping -c 3 192.168.0.1
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=1.641 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.017 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.015 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 1.015/1.224/1.641/0.295 ms
```

ping is responding, in both cases.. google and the cablemodem/router

then i installed the package htop pkg_add -r htop the installation was fine, htop was installed and I tested

then i tried to install nano and xorg and the installation fail


```
freebsd# pkg_add -r xorg
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/xorg.tbz: No address record
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/xorg.tbz' by URL
```

so i checked my resolv.conf to see the DNS and it's fine (i have another Desktop with Debian and the resolv.conf is the same)


```
freebsd# cat /etc/resolv.conf
search domain
nameserver 10.0.44.129
nameserver 10.0.44.135
```

here is my ifconfig and other info


```
freebsd# ifconfig
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:80:ad:8a:8d:f9
        inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```


```
dc0@pci0:1:3:0: class=0x020000 card=0x434e4554 chip=0x91021282 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Davicom Semiconductor Inc.'
    device     = '10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller (DM9102/A/AF)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


```
freebsd# host freebsd.org
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
freebsd# host debian.org
debian.org has address 194.109.137.218
debian.org has address 128.31.0.51
debian.org mail is handled by 0 master.debian.org.
freebsd# host google.com
google.com has address 74.125.227.16
google.com has address 74.125.227.17
google.com has address 74.125.227.18
google.com has address 74.125.227.19
google.com has address 74.125.227.20
google.com mail is handled by 200 google.com.s9a2.psmtp.com.
google.com mail is handled by 300 google.com.s9b1.psmtp.com.
google.com mail is handled by 400 google.com.s9b2.psmtp.com.
google.com mail is handled by 100 google.com.s9a1.psmtp.com.
```
recently I changed the DNS in the resolv.conf file, so the file now it's like this:


```
freebsd# cat /etc/resolv.conf
search domain
#nameserver 10.0.44.129
#nameserver 10.0.44.135
nameserver  #opendns.org nameserver
```

and now it works, i can install and tested


```
freebsd# host freebsd.org
freebsd.org has address 69.147.83.40
freebsd.org has IPv6 address 2001:4f8:fff6::28
freebsd.org mail is handled by 10 mx1.freebsd.org.
freebsd# pkg_add -r nano
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/nano.tbz... Done.
```
but when i restart the modification in resolv.conf file go away and it's like the beginning without the 208.67.222.222 nameserver

that's all for now, i'm stuck.. by the way this message appears every 10 minute in the tty


```
inetd[1022]: ssh/tcp: bind: Address already in use
```

and in the installation procces i choosed NO IPV6

any additional info just tell me

regards and sorry for my english

blaw


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

Your /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by DHCP. Check the DNS servers it's supplying. They're not working properly.

As for your inetd message, don't use inetd, at all. Remove inetd_enable from /etc/rc.conf. Start sshd as a daemon, not via inetd.


----------



## blaw (Sep 7, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by DHCP. Check the DNS servers it's supplying. They're not working properly.
> 
> As for your inetd message, don't use inetd, at all. Remove inetd_enable from /etc/rc.conf. Start sshd as a daemon, not via inetd.



Hi, thanks for responding

What do you mean with _Check the DNS servers_? 

I have same DNS servers in Debian (other PC) and it's working fine, in fact the resolv.conf is the same with FreeBSD and Debian, i can connect by ssh to the FreeBSD machine and i can download files


```
[blaw@freebsd ~]$ fetch http://sourceforge.net/projects/w3m/files/w3m/w3m-0.5.2/w3m-0.5.2.tar.gz/download
download                                      100% of 1862 kB   82 kBps 00m00s
```

but when i try to download any packages or install an app from a port, cant install nothing from freebsd.org and the ping to freebsd.org dont respond

regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

blaw said:
			
		

> What do you mean with _Check the DNS servers_?


`$ dig @10.0.44.129 freebsd.org`



> but when i try to download any packages or install an app from a port, cant install nothing from freebsd.org and the ping to freebsd.org dont respond


Note the different URLs. If you want to test something test the same thing on both boxes. It's no use testing if you try to resolve domainA on one box and domainB on the other.


----------



## hblandford (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are using a cable connection which uses DHCP for the address.  Your resolv.conf settings will be overwritten.

Change your /etc/dhclient.conf to have entries you want.  dhclient.conf(5)


```
# I want to set my domain name to be
supersede domain-name "example.com";
# I want to use this DNS server first instead of what comes of the cable modem.
prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

hblandford said:
			
		

> Your resolv.conf settings will be overwritten.
> 
> Change your /etc/dhclient.conf to have entries you want.  man dhclient.conf
> 
> ...



Another option is to create a file called /etc/dhclient-enter-hooks and add this to it:

```
add_new_resolv_conf() {
        # We don't want /etc/resolv.conf changed
        # So this is an empty function
        return 0
}
```

This will prevent dhclient from touching /etc/resolv.conf at all.


----------



## blaw (Sep 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Note the different URLs. If you want to test something test the same thing on both boxes. It's no use testing if you try to resolve domainA on one box and domainB on the other.



Sorry for that, now I tested the same thing in both machines (_host freebsd.org_ command) and the result was *connection timed out; no servers could be reached* in both cases



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Another option is to create a file called /etc/dhclient-enter-hooks and add this to it:
> 
> ```
> add_new_resolv_conf() {
> ...



Thanks this solve my problem with the overwritting of resolv.conf file and now i think im done, it's working fine now.. i added a dns from opendns.org like in this thread

Now I'm installing xorg 
:]

Thank you SirDice and hblandford for your time and help


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2010)

The real solution would be to fix those DNS servers. They're obviously not working correctly.


----------



## blaw (Sep 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The real solution would be to fix those DNS servers. They're obviously not working correctly.



This is what i get with the dig command

*10.0.44.129*

```
[blaw@freebsd ~]$ dig @10.0.44.129 freebsd.org

; <<>> DiG 9.6.2-P2 <<>> @10.0.44.129 freebsd.org
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 56050
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;freebsd.org.                   IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
freebsd.org.            386     IN      A       69.147.83.40

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
freebsd.org.            86367   IN      NS      ns1.isc-sns.net.
freebsd.org.            86367   IN      NS      ns2.isc-sns.com.
freebsd.org.            86367   IN      NS      ns3.isc-sns.info.

;; Query time: 50 msec
;; SERVER: 10.0.44.129#53(10.0.44.129)
;; WHEN: Wed Sep  8 09:47:27 2010
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 133
```

*10.0.44.135*

```
[blaw@freebsd ~]$ dig @10.0.44.135 freebsd.org

; <<>> DiG 9.6.2-P2 <<>> @10.0.44.135 freebsd.org
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok. The first server seems to work. The second doesn't have DNS running.


----------



## blaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok. I deleted the second DNS (10.0.44.135) and the DNS from opendns, is working now


```
freebsd# cat /etc/resolv.conf 
search domain
nameserver 10.0.44.129
freebsd# host freebsd.org
freebsd.org has address 69.147.83.40
freebsd.org has IPv6 address 2001:4f8:fff6::28
freebsd.org mail is handled by 10 mx1.freebsd.org.
```


----------

